
Why I Miss The Blinking Red Light - thafman
http://wadcity.tumblr.com/post/904745882/why-i-miss-the-blinking-red-light
======
DanHulton
Enh, I miss the blinking red light too, but:

1) You can set the device to vibrate every once in a while to remind you if
you haven't answered your messages, 2) You can put your "messaging" tab on the
home bar at the bottom (replacing the - for me - useless iPod app), and 3) The
iPhone pushes in much the same way the BBerry does. I get messages and Email
without having to do really anything.

~~~
moe
Not the same thing.

I miss the blinking light, too. Ironically due to moving from an android
device that had it (in many colors, too!) to one that doesn't have one
(samsung galaxy).

Setting a recurring sound is no substitute. It pisses co-workers off when you
leave it on a desk. And it pisses yourself off when you have to get up at
night to shut the damn thing up.

On-screen notifications are no substitute either because, well, you have to
activate the screen to see it.

------
JunkDNA
Having never used a Blackberry, I never realized how much people make use of
this feature. I wonder if Apple might eventually include an indicator similar
to the sleep/power indicator on a MacBook.

